# "New" from Chicago Burbs



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Hi there just saying hello... new to this forum, but member of another one where many of you also post. The more help I can get the better. Came in here yesterday because I was researching the Boris Hack - Great stuff here! 
I'll be seeing you around.

-dave


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to see you here Dave.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!!!!!!!

Whereabouts are you? I'm out in St. Charles!! There are a few others in the Chicagoland area!!!!!

Good to have you on board - jump on in!


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Someone just joined from Oak Park, and I'm near Park Forest! Welcome!!!


----------



## DarkShadows (Feb 6, 2006)

Welcome! Where at in Illinois are you at? Im from the Orland Park/Tinley Park Area.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Welcome! You must be bumming now that they've moved Transworld. No matter. This place is fun too.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm in West Chicago...


----------



## Lagrousome (Apr 12, 2007)

Welcome to the forum Daveo1101!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome welcome.

Lots of great stuff here.

Did you get your Boris working?


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum. Lots of friends here.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

Wecome. Used to live in Lombard, now St. Charles. Glad another Chicago person is here.


----------



## daveo1101 (Sep 23, 2007)

Thanks everyone!



DeathTouch said:


> Wecome. Used to live in Lombard, now St. Charles. Glad another Chicago person is here.


Didn't you take the shots of that old brick house off of 64 by scooby's?

Boris has to wait until tonight


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

daveo1101 said:


> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Didn't you take the shots of that old brick house off of 64 by scooby's?
> 
> Boris has to wait until tonight


Yes that was me. I bet I talked to you before. I used the shots on my website. I still use it today.

www.deathtouch.hauntseeker.com


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

helo & welcome


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Welcome Dave!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome


----------



## ScareFX (Aug 18, 2004)

Welcome.


----------



## Nancj (Sep 7, 2007)

Chicago southwest here, Welcome Aboard!


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome Dave.


----------

